# Blue Rodeo Country & Western Festival 2008



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Just a word regarding the Blue Rodeo Meet 2008

This is a great Country & Western Festival taking place at Stratford upon Avon race course over the weekend of 7th to 10th August. Camping from 12.00noon Thursday 7th and until Monday 12 noon latest. 

Prices are per unit and include up to 2 adults and 2 kids (booked before 30th June) £30 fee plus £5 per night camping.
ie
Arrive Thursday £50 per unit
Arrive Friday £45 per unit or
Arrive Saturday £40 per unit

These prices include live music in the marquee Thursday and Friday evening, live bands all day saturday and Saturday evening (all on outside stages) and live bands all day till 5.30 on Sunday (outside stages)

There is lots to see and do with western stalls, beer tent, hot & cold food
a village of log cabins complete with settlers, Indian tipees, civil war encampment, shoot out competitions and a western show (inc yours truly)

I note there are 3 attendees booked so far, and we will reserve a space for MHF members (we are looking for a volunteer to act as a marshall as yours truly will be Faaaarrr too busy) :lol: :lol: 

Love to see y'all there, dont forget the stetson. I'll meet ya in front of the salloon if'n ya think yer quick enough........ :roll: :roll: 

Badger


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Having set this up as a meet and as the 3 "confirmed" attendees are no longer coming, I will not be able to reserve space for MHF exclusively. There is no shortage of space at Stratford so if you feel like coming to a great western weekend, please feel free to turn up from Thursday 7th.
You will be able to request to save a pitch for friends who are coming later if you wish. You will of course have to pay gate prices (add £10 to the figures above) but its still a good value weekend.

You can camp with us till Monday but if you wish to stay longer, contact "Colin" the campsite warden at Stratford to book one of their pitches, (a chance to visit Stratford)

Badger


ps I think it was the challenge to a fast draw contest in front of the saloon that put 'em off.........I was only kiddin'..........but you're right to be afraid!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Stratford on Avon meet*

Greetings,

Can you give us some more information about the Country and Western show Badger as we may be able to attend if the van is finished in time as it has to go back to Coventry on the 4th of August for warranty work and Gaslow being fitted.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Just over a week to go till the Blue Rodeo.........everything is in place and it looks like being a "good 'un" (hopefully the weather will be kind to us)

Don't forget if you fancy a great weekend of country music and cowboys just turn up, there's plenty of room.............check out the website 
www.redditchwesterners.co.uk


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

You know I'm coming, just for the day, on Saturday Badger.
Can't recommend this show enough, Badger puts on a great display & the other dedicated westerners are a joy to see.
Have a quick look at Badger with a mad bird on his arm and just a quick butchers of what was available to see, the last time I saw them in Kent.
http://www.acmelogos.co.uk/uk-06-paddock-wood.htm
Come on down!


----------

